# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.8.4 - Samsung L720, LG E980 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.8.4 is out! 
Added support for HiSilicon Hi6731 and Qualcomm MSM7625 Mobile Processors with NAND storages.
Also added support for Samsung SPH-L720, LG E980, Huawei E303, Huawei C8500, Huawei K4511, SKY IM-S500K, SKY IM-S610K!   Medusa Box v1.8.4 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SPH-L720* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E980* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Huawei E303* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*Huawei C8500* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*Huawei K4511* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*SKY IM-S500K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*SKY IM-S610K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- Added support for HiSilicon Hi6731 Mobile Processor with NAND storage.
- Added support for Qualcomm MSM7625 Mobile Processor with NAND storage.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Another batch of new models for dead boot recovery was added to give your business another boost, all thanks to Medusa Box!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

